# Disease, Nutes, or Pests(PICS)??



## steveH (Aug 20, 2005)

This problem is starting to really annoy me. I have posted about this before, but I thought I would add some more detailed pictures.  You can really see the detail if you click on them to enlarge.

If anyone has seen this...please HELP!

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like a PH problum to me.


----------



## steveH (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Diseased Stain.

Any suggestions as to how I get the Ph optimal/normal.  I read that normal Ph of Marijuana is about 6.5 - 7.0.  I checked the Ph of the soil I am using, and it seems to be a little on the sour side (6.0 - 6.5).

Is this .5 difference enough to cause this damage?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2005)

a helpfull li'l chart..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10083


----------



## jimmy (Aug 21, 2005)

you want PH to be exactly 7 if possible. even .5 difference is bad


----------



## steveH (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the chart Hick.  Very helpful.  

I do want to clarify that I am understanding the chart correctly.  What I am gathering is that the Ph range that creates the best environment for absorbing the largest span of nutes is 6.5.  Is this about right?  The Ph test I took puts my soil at 5.0 to 6.0.  This high acidic level prevents several nutes from being utilized, especially N, P, K.  If all this is correct, my problem is solved!

Any suggestions how to raise my Ph level?

Thanks Again!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 22, 2005)

go to a local growshop, or any online grow shop. they shoul have products readily available specifically for what you need. in fact, I'm pretty sure there are some called "pH Up" and pH Down".


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2005)

steve..that is exactly the way that I read it. 6.5 being "ideal" for soil..and 6.0 locking out most everything.
"I" run my soil ph in the upper end, 6.5- 6.8, ranging into the 7.0 without problems.

"PH up" and "PH down" @ any pet store (for aquariums) or a good nursery/hydro store.
There's even an "organic" ph adjuster. I think it's an "Earth Juice" product.


----------



## juniperjim (Oct 18, 2009)

Hick you seem to know whats up.. One more question for ya.. What type of nutes - fert do you use? I have more trouble with soil then hydro..Leaves always curling and burning in soil. Hydro just a jammin along...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you trying to use the same nutes in soil as you do hydro?


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 18, 2009)

Dolomite lime. Ended all my PH probs. Just added 2TB per gal of soil. Once in veg and once at the start of flower. 6.8 all the way thru. Home Depot has a bag for like $9. Lillymillers


----------



## PeterPotatoes (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to let you know juniper, this thread is from 2005.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes I was stoned when I posted good someone paying attention


----------



## PeterPotatoes (Oct 18, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Yes I was stoned when I posted good someone paying attention


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2009)

PeterPotatoes said:
			
		

> Just to let you know juniper, this thread is from 2005.


yea, but I still use the same nutrients!..    J'jim.. 'my' choice is fox farms products in conjunction with their Ocean Forest soil... I primarily only use the trio pack, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom. 
FFOF soil has added oyster shell for calcium and ph buffer, but "I" still like to add a tblspoon of lime per gallon of soil and around 10-15% added perliite. (lime also provides magnesium, much in demand by flowering mj)..


----------



## juniperjim (Dec 28, 2009)

Im doing awesome now!!! All good.. Haveing no problems with any of it anymore. As a matter of fact Had to cut back a bit on everything. Veg rm busting at the seems...Its all very easy once ya get the hang of it..


----------



## Getmelifted (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you guys test the PH of the water before you put it in the soil or the PH of the soil?

Where are you guys getting your water from?  Im using it right out of my tap and its about 6.0-6.5


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

Getmel...you can use water from the tap, but you need to make sure that your water purefication company doesn't use a chemical called chloromine.  If it does you need to get something from a pet store to nuetralize this chemical.  If they are only using chlorine, you will be fine with leaving your water set out for 24 hrs, and the chlorine will evaporate.  This still leaves you with your original question though about the pH.  You can use water from whatever source you have for the best water, but, you will want to get a pH adjuster (pH up and pH down) from either a pet store, or a hydro store.  I always test pH of any solution before adding it to my plants.  It is a good idea to check the run-off that comes out of the drainage holes to.  This will tell you where to adjust the solution before putting it in next time.

Say you water with a pH of 6.5, but the run-off tests at 6.0 after running through your soil.  You will want to make a note of this so that the next time you feed or water you can adjust the pH a little on the high side to get it where you want it in your soil.  so if the run-off was 6.0, you will want to adjust the next batch to say 7.0 in the hopes that the run-off will raise to say 6.3, or 6.5.  You don't want to overdue it though.  say it is 5.5, you don't want to give the next batch at 8.0...you want to keep it under say 7.5, and make gradual adjustments.

Hope this helps ya!


----------



## Getmelifted (Jan 24, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Getmel...you can use water from the tap, but you need to make sure that your water purefication company doesn't use a chemical called chloromine. If it does you need to get something from a pet store to nuetralize this chemical. If they are only using chlorine, you will be fine with leaving your water set out for 24 hrs, and the chlorine will evaporate. This still leaves you with your original question though about the pH. You can use water from whatever source you have for the best water, but, you will want to get a pH adjuster (pH up and pH down) from either a pet store, or a hydro store. I always test pH of any solution before adding it to my plants. It is a good idea to check the run-off that comes out of the drainage holes to. This will tell you where to adjust the solution before putting it in next time.
> 
> Say you water with a pH of 6.5, but the run-off tests at 6.0 after running through your soil. You will want to make a note of this so that the next time you feed or water you can adjust the pH a little on the high side to get it where you want it in your soil. so if the run-off was 6.0, you will want to adjust the next batch to say 7.0 in the hopes that the run-off will raise to say 6.3, or 6.5. You don't want to overdue it though. say it is 5.5, you don't want to give the next batch at 8.0...you want to keep it under say 7.5, and make gradual adjustments.
> 
> Hope this helps ya!


 
Thats easy to understand, damn I love this site


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

I just wanted to add that I said don't go over 7.5...I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't have said this.  I try to never go over 7 when trying to bring my soil pH up...it may take more times to get to the 6.5 that you want, but if you go over 7 you will be locking things out...so I shouldn't have used 7.5 as an example.


----------

